# Just Realized....



## Jebula999 (28/7/15)

So i had a thought yesterday. 

R300 for a bottle of premium liquid at 30ml...

Works out to around R10 000 per liter....

Never will i ever complain about fuel price again...


I use more juice than my car, and its 1000 times more expensive, no exaggeration

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (28/7/15)

Go DIY. Waaayyy cheaper

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/15)

hehe, yeah that's one way of looking at it.

Let me try my math skills here...

1000ml / my average of 5ml per day will last me 200 days.
I was smoking 2 packs of camels a day @ R35 a pack = R70 per day
If I was still sucking on those death sticks they would have cost me R14000 over a 200 day period. (not counting all the medical costs that come later)

Still looks like a win win situation to me 

And, if you look around right here in SA you will find some freakin' awesome offerings at brilliant prices. Vapour Mountain for example does 100ml bottles for R320, that's only R3200 per liter

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (29/7/15)

Gotta search out the deals!


Jebula999 said:


> So i had a thought yesterday.
> 
> R300 for a bottle of premium liquid at 30ml...
> 
> ...


Believe me I'm all for capitalism but when I see some premium juice prices (especially being into DIY ) I mean come on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (29/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Go DIY. Waaayyy cheaper


DIY is the bomb!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (29/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> So i had a thought yesterday.
> 
> R300 for a bottle of premium liquid at 30ml...
> 
> ...


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-cost-of-e-liquid-vs-other-liquids.t7413/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jebula999 (29/7/15)

Iv'e gotten into DIY, but i must say i have not made one flavour i like in about 25 i have attempted to make..... they all taste so bad and seem to always miss something.

If i do the math quick:

Vaping-->

With my new Billow V2, roughly 7ml/day
Currently using Clouds of Icarus Cinema @ R299/30ml

Over a year that is ((7*365)/30)*299= R25 464.83 per year

=============================================================

Death Sticks-->

With my old Benson&Hedges special mild, roughly 25/day
A pack costing R25.50 a pack, therefore R1.02/stick.

Over a year that is (1.02*25)*365= R9 307.50 per year

=============================================================

But say you made your own juice, lets do this:

DIY-->

VG= R30/100ml R0.3/ml
PG=R30/100ml R0.3/ml
Flavour(PG Based)=R40/10ml R4/ml
Nicotine(VG Based)(36mg)=R100/30ml R3.33/ml

Now lets use a 70/30 blend which is what i like, at a 6mg strength and 10% flavour as a tester.


7ml batch:

VG: 3.75ml 
PG: 1.39ml
Flavour: 0.7ml
Nicotine: 1.17ml

(3.75*0.3)+(1.39*0.3)+(0.7*4)+(1.17*3.33)= R8.24/day

(8.24*365)= R3 007.6 per year

===========================================================

So in a nutshell.

Premium Juice: R25 464.83 per year

Death Sticks: R9 307.50 per year

DIY: R3 007.6 per year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/7/15)

Hi @Jebula999 

Love your calcs. Very interesting.

Just one thing - I think you made a mistake in your DIY calc for the nic 
you used R33 per ml. But if its R100 for 30ml - then its only R3.33 per ml
that would reduce your DIY cost to only R8.2 per day or R3,007 per year

And, your nic price you are using is a bit high
The last time I got nic it was R159.95 for 100ml. (36 mg) - so thats about half the price of yours

Hope that helps your calculations and views on DIY

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Jebula999
> 
> Love your calcs. Very interesting.
> 
> ...


Golly Gosh you're right, I was sure there was something off there (my math skills really suck, but I'm good at other stuff  )

Also, R30 should buy you 250ml of PG or VG

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jebula999 (29/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Jebula999
> 
> Love your calcs. Very interesting.
> 
> ...


Thanx for that, been edited with RED

Silly mistake on my part there.

Where do you get your Nic from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (29/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Golly Gosh you're right, I was sure there was something off there (my math skills really suck, but I'm good at other stuff  )
> 
> Also, R30 should buy you 250ml of PG or VG


..... Really, where are you guys getting all your things from?? Those are the prices i have been paying since day 1


----------



## stevie g (29/7/15)

late adopter benefits


----------



## Dubz (29/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Thanx for that, been edited with RED
> 
> Silly mistake on my part there.
> 
> Where do you get your Nic from?


http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-E-liquid-Bases

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> ..... Really, where are you guys getting all your things from?? Those are the prices i have been paying since day 1


Off the top of my head I can think of:

Vapour Mountain
SkyBlue 
Valley Vapours

There are also a few new vendors doing flavours and bases. Check out the Vendor section of the forum


----------



## Jebula999 (29/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Off the top of my head I can think of:
> 
> Vapour Mountain
> SkyBlue
> ...


The prices i listed are from VapourMountain, i get all my DIY stuff from them


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> The prices i listed are from VapourMountain, i get all my DIY stuff from them


Then you're getting good stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------

